# Another New 23rs On Board!!!



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

We just got our shinny new 23rs and we love it! Oh Yea, Hello everybody! We came from a bad experience with a "06" Travel star hybrid.... Don't want to talk about that right now but we wised up and traded for our new Outback. WOW what a nice camper! We are very excited and I just wanted to say that we are now "Happy Campers!"


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome! That is a great floor plan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Resqtool844
















to Outbackers

and...Congrats on your new 23rs!

Glad to have you join us








Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on your new 23rs!
Welcome to the site and hope you have many happy Outback camping memories


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome, we have the brother of this model.. 23 roo. They tow nicely..

Carey


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Resqtool844,

Glad you joined us.

Enjoy your new TT and the forum!

Mark


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback. And Welcome to the board


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome







and congrats on your new 23RS. You're gonna love it!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! We almost did that hybrid thing, but then we found the Outback!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

WELCOME, Resqtool, and glad to have another Virginia Outbacker on board! We've only been "Outbackers" for one year and have made some great friends through this web-site and the four rallies we went to in 2006. Check out the upcoming Easter Weekend Rally in Virginia Beach - and the rally in Luray, Virginia the weekend of June 22-24. Both would be pretty easy trips for you - would be great to have you join us!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

You have exceptional taste in trailers.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*&*


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! Welcome!


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome and great choice with the 23RS Outback! As Camper Man said, we hope to see you at one of the upcoming rallys that aren't too far from you. And don't forget the pig roast rally in the fall up in Lancaster, VA. There are already 25 families signed up!

-Sam


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome! We purchased the same Model. Unfotunately under 5-6" of snow right now.







We half thought about the Hybrid but didn't want to worry about the condensation on the tent fabric and I have heard stories of leaking issues.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME TO THE CULT!!!!!!!*
Glad to hear you've climbed out from under whatever transpired with the Hybrid. You should expect MUCH happier times with the Outback AND with US!!!!!



Brad said:


> Unfotunately under 5-6" of snow right now.


WOW, Brad!! I don't think I saw that much snow there over the entire 6 years I lived up in Findlay!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to your extended family!

Eric


----------

